# Missing Gameport or Gameport Drivers



## -Andu-

"Your Gameport or Gameport drivers are not properly configured. Please consult the device manager."

My PC doesn't detect my game pad adapter anymore. It was working a week ago. I've tried system restore & system recovery. When I googled the error I was led to a Microsoft page that said it has something to do with Gameenum.sys, everytime I try to find a download for the .sys I keep coming to pages I have to pay for the driver.

When I first tried plugging the game adapter + the pad into the computer the pc recognized & installed it instantly.

I can't remember how to access the registry to check whether or not the driver is missing, and the only software I got with the hardware is a floppy disk which I don't own a floppy disk. I'm using 'PSXTOUSB' with a PS2 controller.

Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this, without having to pay for the driver? It just seems weird I have to pay to get a driver my computer came with.


----------



## AdmnPower

what i would do is plug it in and go under device manager and see if you can't remove it and redetect it. You may be able to get it to work properly if you do this. Also typically you can still find drivers for free even of some stupid websites are trying to charge you for them. Just use a different search engine or something.


----------

